
Coding is not “fun,” it’s technically and ethically complex - smalera
http://qz.com/987170/coding-is-not-fun-its-technically-and-ethically-complex/
======
taylodl
At the risk of sounding obvious, simple programs are simple to create whereas
complex programs are exponentially more complex to create. Add in more people
with more complex communication paths amongst the team and your complexity may
easily transcend what's feasible. The biggest problem is inexperienced
developers and project managers can't recognize the complexity spiraling out
of control beforehand but rest assured when it happens the coding is not
"fun"!

------
davelnewton
> It’s better to admit that coding is complicated, technically and ethically.

Yep--that's what makes it fun.

